# Digitrax DB150 and DB200???



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey All
I see on Digitrax that the db200 is not a command station but a booster only OK. Useing it with the db150 at 5 amps and db200 at 8 amps will the db150 still trip when 5 amps is reached? Hope thats clear enough. Can someone explain it? 
Thanks Jason


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

when using a DB200 as a booster, the track section that it drives will source up to 8 amps. However, the section that the DB150 drives will source only 5 amps, same as it is now. 

If you use the DB150 as a command station only and drive the whole layout from a DB200, then you will get a little more headroom, but not a lot. 

See 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips5/dcc_tips.html 

for some more info on DCC and Large Scale


----------

